# Ashley Tisdale - 'Guilty Pleasure' Promo Shoot 8x



## canil (13 Apr. 2009)




----------



## FlerIstBoss (13 Apr. 2009)

oO hammer^^ vielen dank  Ashley sieht wieder spitze aus


----------



## General (13 Apr. 2009)

tolles Shooting


----------



## Tokko (13 Apr. 2009)

Besten Dank für die Promos canil.:thumbup:


----------



## insid3 (20 Mai 2009)

dankeschön für die süße Ash:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2012)

Klasse!


----------

